# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Premier menu dans une JSP [Dbutant(e)]

## coshibe

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaite crer mon premier menu pour mes JSP, parce que sinon ca va etre dur dur de naviguer.... seulement je suis Dbutant/inexprimente en JSP/JS/JQUERY. donc tout de suite je ne suis pas aid.

J'aimerai pouvoir importer mon menu dans mes JSP, en sachant que je n'ai pas de serveur PHP. Est ce faisable?

C'est un menu vertical.
J'aimerai que quand on passe sur un lment du menu un sous menu s'affiche sur sa droite. Un peu  la maniere d'un drop down menu mais horizontalement.

Je n'attend pas de menu tout fait, mais si quelqu'un  une ou plusieurs rfrences  me donner pour que je puisse me lancer ca serait super, parce que l je patauge vraiment... Le web ne me semble pas trs fourni concernant les menus pour JSP tel que je le desire...

----------


## Seb33300

Tu trouveras plein de tuto en cherchant "menu droulant" sur google

Par exemple :
http://www.css-faciles.com/menu-deroulant.php

----------


## coshibe

Merci beaucoup pour le lien, je pensais que menu deroulant c'etait les listes deroulantes, ca va bien m'aider. Par contre derniere question que je me pose c'est comment vais je pouvoir importer le menu sans avoir  faire un copier coller dans chaque page, parce qu'en cas de modif du menu dans des centaines de pages....ca risque d'etre galere (sans php of course)

----------

